# lacing problem



## pedal_junky (Jan 31, 2015)

I've recently started lacing and rebuilding some old wheelsets. Watching a pretty simple tutorial on youtube by atomiczombie. I've done a few that turned out fine. Using 10 5/8 spokes, ND Model D rear hub, and a repop 26" drop center wheel from bicyclebones. Lacing 3 cross, when I finish, the spokes are too long to snug up and true. I've included a couple pics if that will help. Any pointers would be great. Thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

Should be 4x with 10 5/8" and this rim/hub


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay,that makes sense. Face palm thank you.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

Should be able to release the nipples on only the heads-in spokes and correct the cross pattern


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 31, 2015)

Something does not look right!
10 5/8 spokes cross over four (not under lacing as you did)
and start building from stem hole with two spokes almost
parallel clearing the stem hole.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 31, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Something does not look right!
> 10 5/8 spokes cross over four (not under lacing as you did)
> and start building from stem hole with two spokes almost
> parallel clearing the stem hole.




Thanks Wes, I think I got it straightened out.


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 2, 2015)

Contact Tom (pedal4416)

He has a thread in the " the Cabe services" on wheel building - wheel work. Maybe he'd answer some questions for you.....


----------

